
UCLA researchers create exceptionally strong and lightweight new metal - workerIbe
http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/ucla-researchers-create-exceptionally-strong-and-lightweight-new-metal
======
wycx
Perhaps not so pleasant for cutting tools.

